# Bumper Boy price increase



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Effective in January of 2005, BB will increase the prices of their units.
The new prices are on the BB web site, 
www.bumperboy.com

Between now and then, the old prices are in effect. Note changes to original post below.

To help my new BB clients, I, *not BB*, am offering the Advanced Sound option for free with any new purchase. That's an $80.00 savings, right off the top!
I apologize for any confusion this may have created. BB President corrected me on this today, as I was in error in posting as I originally did.


I would like to say "THANK YOU" to the many RTF clients I have assisted this past year, and look forward to helping old and new clients in 2005.  

Please do not hesitate to send me PM's via RTF, or email me directly at:
[email protected], if you want detailed explanations or have questions on these great products. Just so you will know, Lion Country Supply does not answer technical questions...... they refer you to BB. :evil: I don't!!

If you elect to contact BB directly, please mention my name as your independent Bumper Boy represenative; I have 3 Labs to feed.   


THANKS :!: :!:


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*Price*

BB in conjunction with the price increase is providing upated electronics with new bells and whistles. There will be an e-collar available, new pregraming and a coommunication system collar to dog. The website will provide this information. In addition a detailed training module is being developed for use with the launching system as well as DVD analizing and input.

Tim


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Tim is correct with his post. Inasmuch as the details are not finalized, I did not post this information.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I was about to order another 4 shooter but now that I see that there will be upated electronics I'm considering waiting. Can anyone give some insight on what the updates will consist of? Also, do you guys know when BanGo will be released? Thanks.


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*BB*

Updated electronics will include a quick charge system, hand held launcher programer with LCD that will also control the new e-collar. Bango and many others should hit around Feb.

Tim


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Will the new launcher programmer work with the old receivers? Also, do you have any idea of how much it will cost to update my old launcher? Thanks.


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*upgrade*

There will be an upgrade program available. Don't know what the cost is.
All my equipment will be going in soon.

Tim


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

does anybody use the carry bag for the bumper boy and if so do you like it or what do you store yours in for travel
David


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

David,

It's a very nice bag. I use it for small weekend trips or it could be used as a blind bag for hunting. I don't use it to keep my BB launchers in, as I have plenty of room and padding in my Suburban.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Lablover,

Is Bumper Boy releasing the new launchers yet since it's Jan 2005? Also, has BB released the details for upgrading the electronics on exisisting launchers? I have a B Day comming up and would like to order a 4 shooter from you. Thanks.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

djansma said:


> does anybody use the carry bag for the bumper boy and if so do you like it or what do you store yours in for travel
> David


I put mine in a plastic tub that is strapped to a hand cart and I can load everything up in one shot and roll out to the grounds.


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*BB*

I would not expect to see anything on the new equipment or upgrades untill Feb. 2005.

Tim


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

What does everyone think of the throw bumpers (with the orange covers) being used for blinds, instead of the other available "type"bumpers. 

Do you often use the weights and other coloured covers when training?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

djansma said:


> does anybody use the carry bag for the bumper boy and if so do you like it or what do you store yours in for travel
> David


I have it and it holds 2 - 4 shooters with advanced sound nicely. I'm looking at saleing (sp?) it if you are in the market for one - I got a dog box that can hold them so I don't get as much use out of it as before.

FOM


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

BB Gurus,

Ok it is now mid March. Is the new transmitter available yet. I see where they say that it will work with other launchers on the market which will make it much more attractive. The question is are they going to have their own release (don't see one mentioned) or will this tranmitter be able to communicate with Dogtra and/or Tri-Tronics releases.

I am getting ready to buy some equipment and was leaning away from the BBs because I also want to have a ZW, GU or some such and don't want to have to deal with multiple transmitters.

What say you!

Anthony


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*BB equipment*

Anthony, I am pretty sure if you contact Amy she can bring you up to speed. My equipment is being upgraded to the new system and the Pocket Pro Series as we speak. I am also working on the training program specs and am trying to get them knocked out as well.

Tim


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Amy can provide the latest information on the new products.
I have not see any of the new products as of today.
Last I heard from BB, there were some details being worked out.

As soon as I have some info, I will post.

THANKS for your interest in BB products.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Talked to Amy at BB and she said that the new transmitter is not ready yet, and she doesn't know when it will be ready. The engineers are working on it and several other things for release at about the same time and will get them done ASAP.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Will there be another price increase when the new transmitter is released? I have been waiting but starting to lean towards the Thunderbird because I already have ZW with dogtra units. Waiting for the tax return to buy.


----------



## Tim S. (Apr 19, 2004)

*BB*

Tess & Missy, the increase when established will be inclusive. The best thing to do is contact Tom at BB. 

I am currently waiting my upgrade to be sent back to me, I will then put them through the paces. If I can help let me know.

Tim


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Tim,
Thanks for the info. Hope to see your feedback soon as BB are my first choice. Just could not make it work in Dec before the big price increase.
R/S
George


----------

